# Spiele die man gespielt haben sollte?



## kero81 (15. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mich würde mal interessieren welche Spiele man eurer Meinung nach UNBEDINGT gespielt haben sollte. Hintergrund ist, ich will mir ein neues Spiel kaufen, kann mich aber nicht so richtig entscheiden. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure "Must have" Spiele aufzählen würdet, vielleicht finde ich ja so was tolles.  Auf ein gewisses Genre beschränke ich mich mal nicht...
Danke schonmal für die rege Teilnahme! 

MfG
Kero | Markus

Edit:
Ich suche natürlich für den PC...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. März 2015)

So etwas ist ja sehr subjektiv, hier wird dir jeder was anderes erzählen, sehe nicht wohin das führen kann, außer das jeder seine Lieblingsspiele oder Spiele mit Höchstbewertungen schreibt.


----------



## Stueppi (15. März 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## kero81 (15. März 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7250216 schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas ist ja sehr subjektiv, hier wird dir jeder was anderes erzählen, sehe nicht wohin das führen kann, außer das jeder seine Lieblingsspiele oder Spiele mit Höchstbewertungen schreibt.



GENAU dahin soll das führen.  

@Topic
Vielleicht hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen das ich nur einen PC besitze.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. März 2015)

Ohne Genreeinschränkung natürlich schwierig...

Aber mal zum Anfang:
irgendeinen Teil von Civ
Borderlands 2 oder Pre-Seq
Prince of Persia Sands of Time

World of Warcraft oder Warcraft 3 - TFT
League of Legends oder DOTA 2


----------



## xActionx (15. März 2015)

Half Life 1+2 10/10


----------



## Kinguin (15. März 2015)

FF7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

Baphometes Fluch, wobei ich alle Teile gut fand. Gothic + Risen, Saboteur, Jack Keane und Drakensang


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> GENAU dahin soll das führen.



Okay, dann nenne ich mal Freespace  
Die Fangemeinde hält es seit Anno Domini 1999 immer noch in Schuss, es kommt in allen Bereichen immer mehr nach.


----------



## Technetium (15. März 2015)

Für SM-Strategen ist Hearts of Iron 3 ein Pflichtspiel.


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2015)

Ich zähl  mal auf:


Half Life 1-2 
F.E.A.R. 
Mass Effect 1-3 
Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty/Heart of the Swarm 
NfS Underground/Most Wanted 
Racedriver: GRID 
Crysis 1 
The Witcher 1-2 
Path of Exile 
Bioshock 1-2/Infinite 
System Shock 1-2 
CoD Modern Warfare 
Max Payne 1-3 
Deus Ex/Human Revolution 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 
Dragon Age: Origins 
Fallout 3 
Star Wars: Knights of The Old Republic 
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion/The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
Company of Heroes 
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic 
GTA IV 
Dead Space 1-3 
Far Cry 
Age of Mythology 
Mafia 
Batman: Arkham Asylum/City 
Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay 
BF3/4 
World in Conflict 
Gothic 
Freelancer 
C&C: Tiberium Wars 
Rise of Nations/Legends 
Assassins Creed 
Dark Souls 1-2 
Lords of the Fallen 
Doom 1-3 
Gruß


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2015)

Dungeon Master!

Und viele Andere...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

Commandos, Far Cry ohne Teil 2, Brothers in Arms, MoH, Oddworld, Overlord und Burnout Paradise


----------



## kero81 (15. März 2015)

Wow, da is ja schon ne große Liste zustande gekommen! SEHR COOL von euch!!!  Weiter so, da sind bis jetzt schon welche dabei die ich noch nicht gespielt habe aber mir auf jeden Fall anschauen werde. Tip Top, so macht Forum Spaß.


----------



## Aegon (15. März 2015)

Morrowind, Fallout New Vegas, Diablo 2, C&C Generals, Anno 1404+1701


----------



## Drayygo (15. März 2015)

Ich hab auch noch einen: Jagged Alliance 2! Eins der besten Spiele, die ich je spielen durfte. Achja, und Commandos ist auch nicht sooo verkehrt


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time



oh ja das war zu der Zeit echt genial....


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

Dead Space 1 war geil...und Half Life natürlich...F.E.A.R.....auch Hammer Spiel...

du hast echt die besten Perlen unter den Games aufgelistet...




facehugger schrieb:


> Ich zähl  mal auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aegon (15. März 2015)

In Anbetracht des bald erscheinenden Just Cause 3 auch Just Cause 2, hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Ansonsten natürlich auch noch GTA San Andreas, ich weiß garnicht, wie ich das übersehen konnte


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des bald erscheinenden Just Cause 3 auch Just Cause 2, hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Ansonsten natürlich auch noch GTA San Andreas, ich weiß garnicht, wie ich das übersehen konnte



San Andreas war echt ne wucht...für die riesige Spielwelt und die Spielerische freiheit war die Grafik dafür echt gut...tage&nächte gezockt...damals noch auf der guten alten PS2...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

Splinter Cell, Thief, Chrome, Siedler ( ältere Teile ), Two Worlds, Geheimakte, Project Snowblind, Titan Quest, Sacred


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

da fallen mir doch noch paar interessante Games ein...Portal 1&2, Crysis 3, COD Modern Warfare,


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. März 2015)

Technetium schrieb:


> Für SM-Strategen ist Hearts of Iron 3 ein Pflichtspiel.



Wobei Teil 4 ja nun gleich kommt. Aber Paradox-üblich wird es wohl wieder Spieler Feedback und ein paar Expansion Packs brauchen bevor dies auch wieder richtig gut wird, also eher was fürs nächste Jahr


----------



## Ion (15. März 2015)

Must Haves von mir:

Vollgas Full Throttle
Day of the Tentacle
Command & Conquer Tiberiumkonflikt und Alarmstufe Rot 1 & 2
Age of Empires 2
Rome Total War 1
Child of Light
Dark Souls 1
Dishonored + Addons
Divinity: Dragon Commander
FTL
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
The Talos Principle
This War of Mine
Die Siedler 2 Gold


Soviel zu den PC-Spielen die mich nachhaltig geprägt und/oder besonders überrascht haben.


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2015)

Hmmm, da wären noch:


Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II 
Darksiders 1-2 
Dishonored-Die Maske des Zorns 
Spellforce 2-Shadow Wars 
Star Wars Battlefront 1-2 
Prey 
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1-2 
Supreme Commander 
Darkstar One 
Aquanox 2: Revelation 
DMC: Devil may Cry 4 
Hitman Absolution 
Total War: Rome 2 
Unreal/Unreal 2: The Awakening 
Jade Empire 
Rage 
Torchlight 1-2 
Metro 2033/Last Light 
Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit 
Left for Dead 
Alan Wake 
The Evil Within 
Trine 1-2 
Two Worlds 1-2 
Yager 
Star Wars: Empire at War 
Homeworld 1-2 
Sins of a Solar Empire 
Flatout 
Painkiller 
Serious Sam
Warhammer: Mark of Chaos
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger 
und das wärs... erstmal meinerseits

Gruß


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm, da wären noch:
> 
> 
> Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II
> ...



genau....jetzt wo ich es lese...Prey...Hitman Absolution....oh mann wie konnte ich das nur vergessen...


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2015)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> genau....jetzt wo ich es lese...Prey...Hitman Asolution....oh mann wie konnte ich das nur vergessen...


Dafür gibbet dat Forum Die Liste ist doch noch etwas umfangreicher ausgefallen, stay tuned


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Stueppi (15. März 2015)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> oh ja das war zu der Zeit echt genial....



Wie zu der Zeit? Das Spiel ist Zeitlos!

Eigentlich muss man ja nur auf Metacritic gehen und nach Genre sortieren und dann alle Spiele mit einer USER(!)wertung von über 90%.
Soweit ich weiß ist TLoZ OoT der Spitzenreiter der Meta Liste.


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Wie zu der Zeit? Das Spiel ist Zeitlos!



ich fand es damals genial, heutzutage gibts durchaus besseres...klar es immer noch ein super spiel...


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2015)

To the Moon
Alan Wake
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Dust An Elysian Tail
Enslaved 
Mirrors Edge


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

Project I.G.I, Tropico, Wolfenstein, Company of Heroes, Z, Age of Empire, Civ ..
Flatout vergessen


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. März 2015)

Duke Nukem Forever...looool...

Resident Evil 5, wobei das eher Actionlastig als Grusel war, aber trotzdem gutes Game....


----------



## DerLachs (15. März 2015)

Monkey Island wurde noch nicht genannt?!


----------



## GusTarballs (15. März 2015)

Starcraft Broodwar
Diablo 2

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch viele andere gute Spiele, aber die sind dann nicht mehr Pflicht .


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2015)

Wolfenstein: TNO wäre noch recht aktuell und könnte man ebenfalls mal ins Auge fassen...

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2015)

*Unreal 1*
Unreal: Tournament 99 - 3
*No One Lives Forever 1 + 2*
Doom 1 + 2
F.E.A.R.
Far Cry 1
GTA 3 - San Andreas
STAR WARS Knights of the Old Republic, *Shadows of the Empire*, Episode 1, Dark Forces, Jedi Knight, TIE-Fighter, Empire at War, *Republic Commando* und LEGO Star Wars
*Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force 1 + 2*
*The Suffering 1 + 2*
Call of Duty 4 + 7
*Medal of Honor: Allied Assault*
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
Dragon Age: Origins
Baldur's Gate 1 + 2
Age of Empires 2 + Mythology
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 1 + 2, Porsche, Underground 2, Most Wanted
GTR 1 + 2, GT Legends
Crysis
System Shock 1 + 2
BioShock
Deus Ex 1 + 3
Mafia 
Wing Commander 1 - 3
*Starlancer + Freelancer*
Max Payne 1 + 2
*XIII*
Mass Effect 1 - 3
Quake 1 - 3
DER HERR DER RINGE: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 + 2
Company of Heroes
Command & Conquer 1, 2, 4, Renegade, Generäle, Tiberium Wars
Resident Evil 1 - 4
Monkey Island
*Runaway 1 - 3*
Grim Fandango
*Blade Runner*
Operation Flashpoint
*N.I.C.E.*
FlatOut 1 - 3
Anno 1602, 1701, 1404
Civilization 1 - 5
Sim City 1 - 4
Planescape Torment
*Jade Empire*
Fahrenheit
*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*
Gears of War
*Condemned*
SpellForce 1 + 2
*TrackMania ESWC, United, Sunrise*
*Commandos 1 - 4*
*Ankh 1 - 3*
Fallout 1 - 3
*The Longest Journey, Dreamfall, Dreamfall Chapters*
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Hitman 1 - 4
*Crimson Skies*
Tomb Raider 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8
*Aquanox 1 + 2*
*X 1, 2*
X-COM 1, 2, 3
*Venetica*
*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines*

Das sind jetzt vorwiegend ältere bis alte Games mit einigen Klassikern, die mitlerweile leider zwischen AC, CoD und BF ganz schön untergegangen 
sind.

EDIT: Hab' mal 'n paar verkannte Spiele hervorgehoben.


----------



## repe (15. März 2015)

ich mach mal nach genre und zähl dabei meine lieblinge auf:
- rpg: baldurs gate
- strategie: caesar 3
- action: duke nukem 3d
- adventure: baphomets fluch 1
- horror: clive barkers undying
- multiplayer: wow
- sport: rally racing 97

wenn ich mir das so angucke...komische liste  - aber ich spiel die titel heute noch immer sehr gerne.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. März 2015)

Stalker alle Teile (kann man desöfteren spielen, weil es Mods ohne Ende gibt) bester Shooter aller Zeiten.
Fallout alle Teile 
Bioshock 1+Infinite
The Witcher 1
Dark Souls 
Warcraft 3 auch 1 und 2 wenn nicht schon zu alt.
Starcraft 2 auch 1 mit Broodwar wenn nicht schon zu alt.
Alice Madness Returns 
Dead Space 1+2
Doom 3
The Binding of Isaac Rebirth
Diablo 1 und 2
World of Warcraft


----------



## Valdasaar (15. März 2015)

Divinity: Original Sin
Jagged Alliance 2
Majesty 2


----------



## Watertouch (16. März 2015)

Gothic 1+2, TES III, IV, V, Risen 2, Assassins Creed 4, Tomb Raider 2013. Von diesen Spielen ist ganz klar Gothic 2 + zugehörige Erweiterungen mein Favorit. Besonders die Erweiterung Nacht des Raben hat mich in den Bann gezogen  auf das Setting von Jharkendar fahr ich voll ab 😍😍😍


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. März 2015)

Eador MOTBW, American Conquest und Red Orchestra 2


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

Baldurs Gate
Portal 1 & 2
Half Life 1 & 2
Bioshock alle Teile


----------



## IGladiatorX (16. März 2015)

Sehr coole Idee mal sowas zu starten. 
Finde aber sollte schon fast zwischen Multiplayer und Singleplayer unterscheiden. Bieten teilweise ja sehr unterschiedliche Spielerfahrungen und können dementsprechend unterschiedlich in den Bann ziehen.

Ich sag mal weils einfach noch nicht genannt wurde:
GoldenEye 007 für N64 (einfach episch im Multiplayer zu viert) - Gibts mittlerweile auch im Emulator. 
und
CounterStrike (egal welcher Teil eigtl.  )


----------



## Rolk (16. März 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Total War Attila 

Als das Spiel angekündigt wurde dachte ich noch, "na toll, ein überflüssiger Total War Rome 2 Aufguss".
Jetzt weis ich es besser, Attila ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Total War ever.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. März 2015)

To the Moon. Grandios!


----------



## mgiceman311 (17. März 2015)

Red Faction: Guerrilla, Cryostasis, Tomb Raider 2013, Metro 2033...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. März 2015)

Pinball space cadet und Minesweeper^^zock ich heute noch  mehr oder weniger regelmäßig


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2015)

Das ist ja mal wieder ein guter Thread! 

Ich gehe gerade mal schnell durch meine Sammlung und liste auf, was besonders hervorsticht:

-*Age of Empires II*.  (oder AoE II HD   )  Es gibt vermutlich kein Spiel, auf dem ich so hängen geblieben bin.
-*Alien Isolation*. Unfassbare Atmosphäre, unfassbar guter Ton, sehr gute Grafik, sehr gute KI und gutes Gameplay. Nur Story und Spieltyp (Horror)  sind nicht so richtig meins,  aber dennoch ein Meilenstein der Videospiel-Industrie.
-*Assassins Creed *.  Der zweite Teil war vermutlich der Beste,  aber alle sind spielenswert. Eine der besten Serien, mMn.
-*Batman Arkham City + Origins*   Der "neue"  Joker der ganzen Batman Arkham Serie ist vermutlich die beste Figur die es überhaupt in Filmen/Spielen/...   gibt.  Sogar noch besser als die legendär gespielte Joker-Version von Heath Ledger.
-*Battlefield Bad Company 2*.  Der Singleplayer war mit Abstand der beste der Serie.
-*BioShock *(die ersten beiden sind wohl schon relativ alt ...) mind.blown.
-*Brink    *wohl eines der besten Konzepte die es je gab, leider etwas seltsam umgesetzt
-*Call of Duty 4*: Modern Warfare.  Der beste Teil der Serie, und einer von wenigen spielenswerten.
-*Crysis  * Serie, auch wenn Aliens nicht mein Ding sind und die Story immer nach mehr wirkt als sie ist
-*Cry of Fear*   wohl eines der besten Einmann-Projekte und eine der besten Mods überhaupt. Und ein genialer Horror-Titel.
-*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*
-*Diablo  *3    die älteren sollen wohl auch gut sein ...
-*Dishonored*
-*FarCry3*.    Super abwechslungsreiche Story, FPS + Openworld, gute Charaktere und ein paar legendäre Szenen
-*Mass Effect*    sehr gute Serie
-*Metro 2033 *und *Last Light*. 
-*Minecraft*.   Wobei dessen beste Zeiten in meinen Augen schon lange zurück liegen.
-*Mirrors Edge*    hatte irgendwie was besonderes
-*Need for Speed* ...    wobei die besten Teile lange zurück liegen. NfS Porsche zB.  Oder Shift 2, sehr gute fast-simulation
-*Portal    *besonders der zweite Teil ist sehr gut
-*Prey   *etwas abgedreht, aber mit ein paar einzigartigen und revolutionären Ideen
-*Skyrim*.  Möglicherweise das beste RPG dass es je gab.
-*Spec Ops The Line*.  Inhaltlich wohl einer der denkwürdigsten Shooter überhaupt.  Ironische Side-Story: Nachdem dieser Titel recht schwere Kost war und stupide Shooter an sich kritisierte, musste der Entwickler dazu zurückkehren genau solche zu produzieren, da sie sich einfach besser verkaufen.   Faith in Humanity:  LOST. 
-*Star Wars *...    da gibts so viele Titel, dafür bräuchte man einen eigenen Thread.
-*Wolfenstein the new Order*
-*Worms    *genialer und simpler Mehrspielerspaß. Außerdem das wohl einzige Spiel, dass nach Release noch zwanzig Jahre lang in Entwicklung ist und sich trotzdem nie verändert 


Die Liste ist mit Sicherheit total unvollständig ...


----------



## XyZaaH (17. März 2015)

Für mich ist es eindeutig cs go.


----------



## tris0x (17. März 2015)

Gothic 1-3 - Meine absolute lieblingsreihe. Der dritte war dabei leider nicht gaaanz so gut, dafür eine riesen Welt und viel Erkundung! (G3 bloß nicht mit dem Addon spielen, ausser du hast nen Schutzanzug der dich vor Pestiziden schützt)

Titan Quest + Immortal Throne - sehr gutes ARPG, macht mit Community Patch und Soulvizier mod richtig richtig Spaß und fordert den Spieler.

APB:Reloaded - ein Spiel über das heutzutage sehr drüber hinweggeschaut wird - Die allgemeine Meinung ist, dass es stark p2w lastig ist, was ich als langjähriger Spieler aber nicht "wirklich" zurückgeben kann. Es ist eher "pay2progress faster" - Die Waffen, die es im Store gibt, sind in der Regel auch ingame erspielbar(auch wenn das ziemlich lange dauern kann). Die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten für deinen Charakter und deine Autos sind immernoch ungeschlagen. Branchenweit.

ArmA-Reihe - ein absolut einzigartiges Konzept. Das ganze hatte (meines wissens) als Simulation angefangen und ist dank seiner Offenheit das Kind der Modder geworden, dass sie immer schon wollten. Dem ganzen sind prinzipiell keine Grenzen gesetzt. Für mich definitiv ein Spiel, dass man empfehlen kann.

Brütal Legend - Heavy Metal. Jack Black. Ozzy Osbourne. Humor. Ich ärgere mich bis heute, dass es keinen Nachfolger gab!


Sollte mir noch was einfallen, meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. März 2015)

Gothic & Gothic II, sowie Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## kero81 (21. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Bin im Moment viel mit Arbeiten beschäftigt.
Sooo, ENDGEIL wie viele !Gute! Vorschläge hier zusammen gekommen sind!  Viele davon habe ich zwar schon gespielt, aber einige stehen jetzt auf meiner "to Play" Liste. Wie z.b. Alien Isolation, welches ich immer dachte "Ka**e" wäre. Tausend Dank an den Poster, das Spiel ist der Hammer. So eine perfekte Atmo hab ich echt in noch keinem Spiel gesehen, da kann Metro echt einpacken. DANKE! 

Ich werde im laufe des Wochenendes den Startpost mit einer Liste ergänzen, welche Spiele ich schon gespielt habe und welche ich auf der "To Play" Liste hab. Vielleicht ist diese Liste ja eine Inspiration für alle die sich n neues Game kaufen wollen, aber nix genaues im Kopf haben. 

Danke euch allen für die Teilnahme!

MfG
Kero | Markus


----------



## Nuumia (21. März 2015)

Hmmm.....Entweder war ich blind oder keiner hats bisher vorgeschlagen. 

Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines

Ich finde es nach wie vor großartig.


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2015)

Wurde schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie z.b. Alien Isolation, welches ich immer dachte "Ka**e" wäre. Tausend Dank an den Poster, das Spiel ist der Hammer. So eine perfekte Atmo hab ich echt in noch keinem Spiel gesehen, da kann Metro echt einpacken. DANKE!



Alien Isolation steht auch auf meiner Liste, aber es ist jetzt kein Spiel, was mir so sehr in den Fingern brennt, weil SOMA die höhere Priorität hat. Es soll nach 5 jähriger Entwicklungszeit wohl irgendwann im Sommer diesen Jahres erscheinen und gänzlich neue Maßstäbe setzen. Das wird unter Garantie das bessere Alien Isolation. Frictional Games gelten als das Paradebeispiel der Spielekunst. Wie sie schon bereits mit Penumbra und Amnesia bewiesen haben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKm-UaIw0Po

Also, wenn dir Alien Isolation gefällt (und selbst wenn nicht) solltest du unbedingt SOMA im Auge behalten!
Aber hier gilt: Im dunkeln spielen, allein und wenns geht mit Kopfhörern!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

Nuumia schrieb:


> Hmmm.....Entweder war ich blind oder keiner hats bisher vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines
> 
> Ich finde es nach wie vor großartig.


Wobei ich den 1. Teil da doch besser fand.


> Ich werde im laufe des Wochenendes den Startpost mit einer Liste ergänzen, welche Spiele ich schon gespielt habe und welche ich auf der "To Play" Liste hab. Vielleicht ist diese Liste ja eine Inspiration für alle die sich n neues Game kaufen wollen, aber nix genaues im Kopf haben.


Gute Idee so weiß man was schon genannt wurde und findet vielleicht noch etwas was dem ähneln könnte. Damit ist dann das WE im Ar...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi habe gerade erst den Fred entdeckt .

OK ,fehlt noch 
*Giana Sisters*
*Arkanoid
Space invaiders
Tomb Raider zwei und drei*
*GTR 2
GTR Evolution
Need for Speed*
*Obscure
Silent Hill 1
Metal Gear 1
Spyro the* *Dragon
Fall Out 3 & New Vegas*
*Sid Mayers Railroad*
*Minecraft* wurde genannt hab ich aber 1000 de Std. mit verbracht
*Flat out
COD 4
COD Black Op´s 2
Serius Sam 2
Crash Bandicoot
Ape Escape
Tombi
Joint Operation Escalation
Unreal 2
Chaser
Deus Ex
Midnight Club
Robots
City Skylines
Rayman 1
*klar* HL1&2
Gauntlet
GTA Vice City ,San Andreas ,V
Roller Coster 3
Crazy Mashines 2
Tony Hawk Pro Skater
Scrapland
Starbound
Die Siedler II.Die Nächste Generation
Max Payne I&II





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Oktober 2015)

Warum nicht weiterführen, kann ja jedem nur helfen, der grade vor seiner Spielesammlung steht nach dem Motto "Ich hab gar nichts zu spielen".

Hier noch 2 Perlen, die noch nicht genannt wurden:

Mechwarrior 3 <- Der Beste Titel der Serie
Starlancer <- Ähnlich Wing Commander aber auch ein sehr guter Ti


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2015)

Cool, cool! 

Also ich hab SOMA in meine ganz private "Muß man gespielt haben" Liste aufgenommen. Das kann ich euch wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Cool, cool!
> 
> Also ich hab SOMA in meine ganz private "Muß man gespielt haben" Liste aufgenommen. Das kann ich euch wärmstens empfehlen.



Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu. SOMA ist ein echtes Meisterwerk mit überaus professionellem Storytelling. Wer das nicht zockt, versäumt eines der narrativ und atmosphärisch gelungensten Erlebnisse.


----------



## ryev (13. November 2015)

Paradroid!


----------



## Flautze (18. November 2015)

Die großen Listen habe ich nicht im Detail durchgelesen, aber da sind viele bei, die ich auch empfehlen würde. Ich mache hier aber nochmal so aus dem Kopf eine Liste der Spiele, die mich am meisten gefesselt haben, (seit 386er-Zeiten), Doppelnennung nicht ausgeschlossen. Absolute Highlights hervorgehoben

*- Leisure Suite Larry (& Lounge of the lizards)*
- Prince of Persia (1!)
*- Indiana Jones  3 & 4 (Last Crusade / Fate of Atlantis)
- Day of Tentacle
- Monkey Island 1-3*
- Shadow Warrior (das Original)
- Duke3d 
- Psycho Pinball
- Diablo 1 + 2
- Anno 1602
*- Half-Life 1+2 + Episodes*
- Quake 1, 2, 3
- Empire Earth
*- Civ 1*, Civ 4, Civ 5
- Mass Effet 1-2 (3 schon auf der to Play Liste)
- Batman Arkham Asylum / Arkham City
- Darksiders 1+2
- Book of unwritten Tales
*- Super Monday Night Combat
- Team Fortress *
- Warcraft 2+Addon / Warcraft 3 (Story!)
- Starcraft 1+2 (Story)
- UT / UT2003
- Port Royale 
- Sid Meyers Pirates
*- Battlefield 1942*
- Witcher 1
- Wing Commander 4
- Bioshock
- Trine
- Portal 1+2
- WOW vanilla ( bzw. bis einschl BC)
- Sam & Max Hit the Road
- Runaway: A Road Adventure 
- Tekken 3 (PS1)
- Mortal Kombat 4

mehr fallen mir derzeit nicht ein, habe aber sicher einige vergessen...


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

The Witcher 1-3
(World of) Warcraft 1-3 (Story)
Mass Effect Trilogie
Final Fantasy Reihe (Favoriten: 7,8,9,10)
Pokemon Spiele


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. Februar 2016)

Flautze, gefällt dir denn nicht "Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel"? Ich kenne kein besseres Action-Adventure.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (1. März 2016)

Warcraft 3
Age of Empires 2
Dead Space
Duke Nukem
Doom 2
Tie Fighter
Fallout 1+2
Baldur´s Gate 1+2
Dragon Age
C&C Generals
League of Legends
XCOM 1+2
Thief
...


----------

